# Δύο ποιήματα της Louise Glück με αρχαιοελληνικό θέμα



## nickel (Oct 9, 2020)

Με την παρότρυνση μέλους της Λεξιλογίας φέρνω δυο ποιήματα της Λουίζ Γκλουκ/Γκλικ με αρχαιοελληνικό θέμα, με τις μεταφράσεις τους όπως τις βρήκα σε ιστοσελίδα του Χάρτη (Μάιος 2019). Η μετάφραση είναι του Γιώργου Χουλιάρα.



*The Triumph Of Achilles*
|
*Ο θρίαμβος του Αχιλλέα*

Poem by Louise Glück|της Λουίζ Γκλικ - Μετάφραση: Γιώργος Χουλιάρας
|
In the story of Patroclus|Στην ιστορία του Πάτροκλου
no one survives, not even Achilles|δεν υπάρχει επιζών, ούτε καν ο Αχιλλέας
who was nearly a god.|που ήταν σχεδόν θεός.
Patroclus resembled him; they wore|Ο Πάτροκλος τού έμοιαζε· φορούσαν
the same armor.|την ίδια πανοπλία.
|
Always in these friendships|Πάντοτε στις φιλίες αυτές
one serves the other, one is less than the other:|ο ένας υπηρετεί τον άλλο, ο ένας είναι πιο λίγος:
the hierarchy|η ιεραρχία
is always apparent, though the legends|είναι πάντοτε εμφανής, αν και οι θρύλοι
cannot be trusted —|δεν είναι αξιόπιστοι –
their source is the survivor,|πηγή τους είναι ο επιζών,
the one who has been abandoned.|αυτός τον οποίο εγκατέλειψαν.
|
What were the Greek ships on fire|Τι ήταν τα ελληνικά πλοία που καίγονταν
compared to this loss?|μπροστά σε αυτή την απώλεια;
|
In his tent, Achilles|Στη σκηνή του, ο Αχιλλέας
grieved with his whole being|πενθούσε με όλη την ύπαρξή του
and the gods saw|και οι θεοί είδαν
he was a man already dead, a victim|πως ήταν ένας άνθρωπος ήδη νεκρός, θύμα
of the part that loved,|της πλευράς εκείνης η οποία αγαπούσε,
the part that was mortal.|της πλευράς που ήταν θνητή.
|
1985|


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2020)

*A Myth of Devotion*
|
*Ένας μύθος αφοσίωσης*

Poem by Louise Glück | της Λουίζ Γκλικ - Μετάφραση: Γιώργος Χουλιάρας
| 
When Hades decided he loved this girl | Όταν ο Άδης αποφάσισε ότι αγαπούσε το κορίτσι
he built for her a duplicate of earth, | τής έφτιαξε μια απομίμηση της γης,
everything the same, down to the meadow, | τα πάντα ίδια, και το λιβάδι ακόμη,
but with a bed added. | αλλά προσθέτοντας ένα κρεβάτι.
| 
Everything the same, including sunlight, | Τα πάντα ίδια, περιλαμβάνοντας το φως του ήλιου,
because it would be hard on a young girl | γιατί θα ήταν δύσκολο για νέο κορίτσι
to go so quickly from bright light to utter darkness | να πάει τόσο γρήγορα από λαμπρό φως σε απόλυτο σκοτάδι.
| 
Gradually, he thought, he’d introduce the night, | Σταδιακά, σκέφτηκε, θα έφερνε τη νύχτα,
first as the shadows of fluttering leaves. | πρώτα ως σκιές φύλλων που φτερουγίζουν.
Then moon, then stars. Then no moon, no stars. | Μετά σελήνη, μετά άστρα. Έπειτα ούτε σελήνη, ούτε άστρα.
Let Persephone get used to it slowly. | Ας συνηθίσει η Περσεφόνη σιγά σιγά.
In the end, he thought, she’d find it comforting. | Στο τέλος, σκέφτηκε, θα το έβρισκε ανακουφιστικό.
| 
A replica of earth | Ένα ομοιότυπο της γης
except there was love here. | αλλά εδώ υπήρχε αγάπη.
Doesn’t everyone want love? | Αγάπη δεν θέλουν όλοι;
| 
He waited many years, | Περίμενε πολλά χρόνια,
building a world, watching | χτίζοντας έναν κόσμο, παρακολουθώντας
Persephone in the meadow. | την Περσεφόνη στο λιβάδι.
Persephone, a smeller, a taster. | Η Περσεφόνη μύριζε, γευόταν.
If you have one appetite, he thought, | Αν έχεις κάποια όρεξη, σκέφτηκε,
you have them all. | τις έχεις όλες.
| 
Doesn’t everyone want to feel in the night | Δεν θέλουν όλοι να νιώσουν τη νύχτα
the beloved body, compass, polestar, | το αγαπημένο σώμα, πυξίδα, πολικό αστέρα,
to hear the quiet breathing that says | να ακούσουν την ήρεμη ανάσα που λέει
_I am alive_
, that means also |
_είμαι ζωντανός_
, που σημαίνει επίσης
you are alive, because you hear me, | είσαι ζωντανός, γιατί με ακούς,
you are here with me. And when one turns, | είσαι εδώ μαζί μου. Και όταν γυρνά ο ένας,
the other turns— | γυρνά και ο άλλος –
| 
That’s what he felt, the lord of darkness, | Αυτά ένιωθε, ο κύριος του σκότους,
looking at the world he had | κοιτάζοντας τον κόσμο που είχε
constructed for Persephone. It never crossed his mind | οικοδομήσει για την Περσεφόνη. Καθόλου δεν σκέφτηκε
that there’d be no more smelling here, | πως μυρωδιές πια δεν θα υπήρχαν εδώ,
certainly no more eating. | ασφαλώς ούτε θα έτρωγες πια.
| 
Guilt? Terror? The fear of love? | Ενοχή; Τρόμος; Ο φόβος της αγάπης;
These things he couldn’t imagine; | Αυτά τα πράγματα δεν μπορούσε να τα φανταστεί∙
no lover ever imagines them. | κανείς που αγαπά δεν τα φαντάζεται ποτέ.
| 
He dreams, he wonders what to call this place. | Ονειρεύεται, αναρωτιέται πώς να ονομάσει το μέρος.
First he thinks:
_The New Hell_
. Then:
_The Garden_
. | Πρώτα σκέφτεται:
_Η Νέα Κόλαση_
. Έπειτα:
_Ο Κήπος_
.
In the end, he decides to name it | Τελικά, αποφασίζει να το αποκαλέσει
_Persephone’s Girlhood_
. |
_Η Νεότητα της Περσεφόνης_
.
| 
A soft light rising above the level meadow, | Ένα απαλό φως που σηκώνεται πάνω από το επίπεδο λιβάδι,
behind the bed. He takes her in his arms. | πίσω από το κρεβάτι. Την παίρνει στην αγκαλιά του.
He wants to say
_I love you, nothing can hurt you_
| Θέλει να πει
_σε αγαπώ, τίποτε δεν μπορεί να σε βλάψει_

| 
but he thinks | αλλά σκέφτεται
this is a lie, so he says in the end | αυτό είναι ψέμα, οπότε λέει τελικά
_you’re dead, nothing can hurt you_
|
_είσαι νεκρή, τίποτε δεν μπορεί να σε βλάψει_

which seems to him | που του φαίνεται
a more promising beginning, more true. | μια πιο ελπιδοφόρα αρχή, πιο αληθινό.
| 
2006 |


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 9, 2020)

nickel said:


> Με την παρότρυνση μέλους της Λεξιλογίας φέρνω δυο ποιήματα της Λουίζ Γκλουκ/Γκλικ


Παράκληση να μην τη λες "Γκλικ", θα νομίζει κανένας ότι πρόκειται για κάποια "Glick".


----------



## Earion (Oct 9, 2020)

Ενδιαφέρουσα η επεξεργασία αρχαιοελληνικών μυθολογικών θεμάτων.


----------



## toraki (Oct 9, 2020)

Alexandra said:


> Παράκληση να μην τη λες "Γκλικ", θα νομίζει κανένας ότι πρόκειται για κάποια "Glick".



Είναι όμως Glik, δείτε https://www.loc.gov/nls/about/organization/standards-guidelines/efgh/#g και στο

https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-54447291 -> Analysis by Vincent Dowd, Arts Correspondent: 
Louise Glück (it's pronounced Glick) ...

πράγμα που δικαιολογεί και η γραφή εξάλλου.

Τι κάνουμε που έχει καθιερωθεί Γκλουκ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2020)

toraki said:


> Τι κάνουμε που έχει καθιερωθεί Γκλουκ;


Την λέμε Γκλικ και εξηγούμε ότι Γκλουκ είναι αυτός:

https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Κρίστοφ_Βίλιμπαλντ_Γκλουκ


----------



## SBE (Oct 9, 2020)

Noμίζω ότι στο BBC χτες την είπαν κάτι που εμοιαζε με Gliek.


----------



## toraki (Oct 10, 2020)

drsiebenmal said:


> Την λέμε Γκλικ και εξηγούμε ότι Γκλουκ είναι αυτός:
> 
> https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Κρίστοφ_Βίλιμπαλντ_Γκλουκ



Συμφωνώ!!!


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2020)

Και για όσους δεν το έχουν δει, αντιγράφω από το άλλο νήμα:



nickel said:


> *Louise Glück > Λουίζ Γκλουκ*
> 
> Παρατηρείται η γνωστή αμηχανία που βλέπουμε στην περίπτωση κάθε γαλλικού ή γερμανικού u. Διάφορες πηγές δίνουν την προφορά του ονόματός της ως /ɡlɪk/, το οποίο δικαιώνει όσους μεταγράφουν το όνομα ως Γκλικ ή Γκλυκ. Πολλοί που άκουσα προφέρουν το όνομα με κάτι ανάμεσα σε γερμανικό ü (ή γαλλικό u) και ελαφρότατο «ου».
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2020)

toraki said:


> Είναι όμως Glik, δείτε https://www.loc.gov/nls/about/organization/standards-guidelines/efgh/#g και στο
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-54447291 -> Analysis by Vincent Dowd, Arts Correspondent:
> Louise Glück (it's pronounced Glick) ...


Πάω πάσο τότε. Αν όλα τα u με umlaut τα προφέρουμε "ι", τι να πω;


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2020)

Ευτυχώς τη Ζυρίχη την τακτοποιήσαμε σε καλύτερες μέρες.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2020)

nickel said:


> Ευτυχώς τη Ζυρίχη την τακτοποιήσαμε σε καλύτερες μέρες.


Ίσως να μ' ενοχλεί κι αυτό, που δεν υπάρχει μια μικρή διαφοροποίηση με τη χρήση του ύψιλον.


----------

